# Golf R VCDS/Lighting Questions



## red72914 (Jan 8, 2001)

I installed a non-auto euro switch this evening, ran the trigger wire from h/l switch harness PIN-3 to CECM BLACK harness PIN-19. The car behaves as follows:

H/L Switch Off - LED Bright DRL function
H/L Switch Park - LED Dim Parking function & Bumper Markers On
H/L Switch On - LED Dim H/L on & Bumper Markers On

1 - Is there a way to enable stationary parking lights (ignition off, turn signal stalk in either direction to illuminate marker light)? Underneath the projector in the H/L, there appears to be a marker light
2 - If indeed the light in (1) is a marker light, does that activate?
3 - When do you change the coding in Bit-8 of the Controller 09? Euro LED tails w/rear fog are in the works, does this bit effect that?
4 - When I turn the ignition on, the Parking Light indicator on the H/L switch is constantly illuminated green regardless if the DRLs are activated or deactivated using VCDS. Is this normal for the MkVI?
5 - Does a non-auto, rear fog only H/L switch exist for the MkVI?

Thank you in advance for your help, I appreciate it.

***3/23 EDIT* - *ADDED FULL AUTOSCAN* - *3/23 EDIT***


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

No scan means no help here 

Hit Dana up after you do so.


----------



## red72914 (Jan 8, 2001)

Can you elaborate? There are no codes, no errors. Just some general questions about coding and configuration.


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

red72914 said:


> Can you elaborate? There are no codes, no errors. Just some general questions about coding and configuration.


 Sure. 

You need to post a full auto-scan, regardless of whether you've got fault codes or not. The people at Ross-Tech can probably help you with your coding issues, but to do that, they need info from the auto-scan (current coding, module part numbers, etc).


----------



## red72914 (Jan 8, 2001)

Anony00GT said:


> Sure.
> 
> You need to post a full auto-scan, regardless of whether you've got fault codes or not. The people at Ross-Tech can probably help you with your coding issues, but to do that, they need info from the auto-scan (current coding, module part numbers, etc).


 Thank you for the insight, I'll post a full scan later this afternoon


----------



## Tim S (May 7, 2002)

red72914 said:


> I installed a non-auto euro switch this evening, ran the trigger wire from h/l switch harness PIN-3 to CECM BLACK harness PIN-19. The car behaves as follows:
> 
> H/L Switch Off - LED Bright DRL function
> H/L Switch Park - LED Dim Parking function & Bumper Markers On
> H/L Switch On - LED Dim H/L on & Bumper Markers On


 Well, I think some of us can help without the need for posting any scans (jeesh!) 
_(Some folks are just TOO full of themselves)_ 

What you describe above is normal. If you want the ability to toggle your DRLs on & off from the MFI, In Central Electronics (09), turn off Byte 09, Bit 7 (Manual Activation/Deactivation for Daytime/Permanent Running Lights (DRL/PRL) suppressed) 



red72914 said:


> 1 - Is there a way to enable stationary parking lights (ignition off, turn signal stalk in either direction to illuminate marker light)? Underneath the projector in the H/L, there appears to be a marker light


 I believe this is possible if your light setup is defined for RoW (Rest of the World). You'll find that in Central Electronics (09), Byte 18. But that's a tricky one to play with. Search around for how to change that byte (it will mask whatever setting you give it with the value of "00"). 

Here's what's possible: 
Byte 18 

Bit 0-7 
00 Light Setup: Standard / Parameter Settings (EEPROM) 
02 Light Setup: VW Golf (5K) Rest of World (RoW) 
03 Light Setup: VW Golf (5K) North American Region (NAR) 
04 Light Setup: VW Golf GTI (5K) Rest of World (RoW) 
06 Light Setup: VW Jetta (AJ) North American Region (NAR) 
0D Light Setup: VW Touran (1T) Rest of World (RoW) 
0E Light Setup: VW Golf Plus (52) Rest of World (RoW) 
19 Light Setup: Seat Altea (5P1) Rest of World (RoW) Right Hand Drive 
1B Light Setup: Skoda Superb (3T) Rest of World (RoW) 
20 Light Setup: VW Golf GTI (5K1/VW360) North American Region (NAR) 
30 Light Setup: VW Tiguan (5N) Rest of World (RoW) 
3A Light Setup: VW Scirocco (13) Rest of World (RoW) Left Hand Drive 
3B Light Setup: VW Scirocco (13) Rest of World (RoW) Right Hand Drive 
51 Light Setup: VW Tiguan (5N) North American Region (NAR) 




red72914 said:


> 2 - If indeed the light in (1) is a marker light, does that activate?


If you have LED DRLs, then you must have the Xenon lights. AFAIK, the front & rear directional lamps are used for Euro-style parking lights (as opposed to running lights... what Americans call parking lights) 



red72914 said:


> 3 - When do you change the coding in Bit-8 of the Controller 09? Euro LED tails w/rear fog are in the works, does this bit effect that?


 I think you mean Byte 18 of Central Electronics. And yes, you need a non-NAR (North American Region) setting in order to get Euro-style parking lights. 



red72914 said:


> 4 - When I turn the ignition on, the Parking Light indicator on the H/L switch is constantly illuminated green regardless if the DRLs are activated or deactivated using VCDS. Is this normal for the MkVI?


 Annoying, isn't it? Yes, it's normal for the switches with the chrome trim. The ones without the chrome trim will not display any green indicators. 



red72914 said:


> 5 - Does a non-auto, rear fog only H/L switch exist for the MkVI?


 Not as far as I know. The Euro switches I've seen have settings for front fogs or front & rear fog -- no rear fog only. 

That's about as far as I can help. Once you get your LED taillights, you should contact Ross-Tech directly via email (w/ an auto scan) so you can get precise instructions on how to set Byte 18. Then you should have your Euro-style parking lights via directional working properly.


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

You really think your an asset to the collective now, don't you rule breaker? 

Most Vets here, know why, and what is up here. 

I thought you were leaving us to go play in a different sandbox or eat at the Y. 

Must of been made to eat that sand in the mouth huh? Oh it must of been a full kitty litter box then. Eat up buddy, delicious. Its almost gone.:facepalm:


----------



## red72914 (Jan 8, 2001)

Didn't think a simple set of questions would start such a pissing match. 

Thank you very much for the inputs, it answers a lot of unanswered questions about the MkVI platform. Coming from MkIIs, IIIs and IVs I didn't have the luxury of plugging in a laptop and tuning on and off my mods at will. 

I'll post a full scan or contact Ross-Tech with my scan snap shot soon. I'm in the process of acquiring the rest of the parts for the car. I understand that each car I different and that careless coding changes bring with them more liability than knowledgable hardware changes.


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Its not really a pissing match, because he doesn't matter. 

Consider what you said, "LIABILITY" for you, for everyone. 

The first step with an auto-scan is everyone here is on the same page with you for con-fig. 

Two, it authenticates you are warranted a response as a valid customer vs the pirates. 

Three, you now have a posted back-up of your con-fig to ref later. If you happen to zero a controller or lose your con-fig data. A very big problem in some cases on a newer car. 
Boy, will you be glad you posted it then. 

Four, your data may help someone else later, for such an issue or within the collective with a valid scan, and not a potentially altered one due to hacking. 

One thing people don't realize when getting a clone is that the hacker may not only been interested in stealing your money, or Ross-techs. They may intentionally be looking to cause harm to your car, or mislead you into buying parts, you don't need! Deliberately causing the tool to report incorrect information. Believe me, I have seen it. 

If you don't, then why do you think all those security patches exist for virus's, ad or mail-aware and every scanner tool out there for Windows?


----------



## Tim S (May 7, 2002)

[email protected] Parts said:


> You really think your an asset to the collective now, don't you rule breaker?
> 
> Most Vets here, know why, and what is up here.
> 
> ...


 Show me which rule I broke. 



[email protected] said:


> Welcome to the VAG-COM Diagnostics Forum on VWVortex. This forum is sponsored by Ross-Tech, the creators of the VAG-COM Diagnostic System for VW/Audi/SEAT/Skoda.
> 
> This forum is intended to foster discussion of diagnostic problems and procedures related to the use of the VCDS and VCDS-Lite (formerly known as VAG-COM). There are some rules that will ensure all users have the most pleasant and informative experience here.
> 
> ...


 Name-calling people who take the time to help others? Is that how people are treated in this forum? 

If we can't share experience, then people are better off emailing Ross-Tech directly & ignore the hassle & name calling. 

If anything YOUR posts are breaking rule #4 -- Keep posts on-topic!


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

You must really like the taste! 

Good for you


----------



## red72914 (Jan 8, 2001)

Tuesday,20,March,2012,19:12:15:25636
VCDS Version: Release 11.11.2
Data version: 20120126



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 7N0
Scan: 01 03 05 08 09 15 16 17 19 22 25 2B 2E 37 42 44 46 47 52 55
56 62 72

VIN: WVWPF7AJ0CW181583 

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
05-Acc/Start Auth. -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
22-AWD -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
2B-Steer. Col. Lock -- Status: OK 0000
2E-Media Player 3 -- Status: OK 0000
37-Navigation -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
47-Sound System -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
55-Xenon Range -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CRZ) Labels: None
Part No SW: 5K0 907 115 M HW: 8P0 907 115 B
Component: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI 0020 
Revision: 5BH20--- Serial number: 
Coding: 0403010A180F0160
Shop #: WSC 00017 666 00738
VCID: 346CCE7857204E3

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104) Labels: 1K0-907-379-60EC1F.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 BJ HW: 1K0 907 379 BJ
Component: ESP MK60EC1 H31 0121 
Revision: 00H31001 
Coding: 144B800C492A00FB281001EC921C0041B70000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 7BFE2544FAFE41B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth. (J518) Labels: 5K0-959-434.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 959 434 B HW: 5K0 959 434 B
Component: VWKESSYPQ35GP 085 0902 
Revision: 00085000 Serial number: 0157658523
Coding: 030C0C
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_KESSYPQ35G A02013
ROD: EV_KESSYPQ35G_VW36.rod
VCID: 346CCE789F204E3

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J255) Labels: 5K0-907-044.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 907 044 FE HW: 5K0 907 044 FE
Component: Climatronic H18 1112 
Revision: 00001004 
Coding: 0000001002
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_Climatronic A01010
ROD: EV_Climatronic_VW36.rod
VCID: 73EE0D64DAAE09B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 937 084 G HW: 1K0 937 084 G
Component: BCM PQ35 B 110 0651 
Revision: 00110 AC 
Coding: 6F190ABF90372AC4108800C1700008EC49052086474D8DB0E48420248040
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3260C8606D34403

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 5K1 955 119 Labels: 1KX-955-119.CLB
Component: Wischer 03111 26 0512 
Coding: 009795

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags (J234) Labels: 5K0-959-655.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 959 655 H HW: 5K0 959 655 H
Component: AirbagVW10G 013 0724 
Serial number: 003GVRA0XUF- 
Coding: 00003131
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360 A01014
ROD: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360_VW36.rod
VCID: 3F869154A6669DB

Seat occupied recognition: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 339 B HW: 5K0 959 339 B
Component: BF-Gewichtss. 006 0001 
Serial number: ---0000R--0000290R00

Crash sensor for side airbag; driver side: 
Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 354 HW: 5K0 959 354 
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.V H01 ---- 
Serial number: 3572MSME64155665ZZZV

Crash sensor for side airbag; passenger side: 
Subsystem 3 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 354 HW: 5K0 959 354 
Component: S.Sens.Beif.V H01 ---- 
Serial number: 3582MSME5B316166ZZZX

Crash sensor for side airbag; rear driver side: 
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.H --- ---- 
Serial number: 3512QSME7802611AZZZQ

Crash sensor for side airbag; rear passenger side: 
Component: S.Sens.Beif.H --- ---- 
Serial number: 3522QSME60546663ZZZS

Crash sensor for front airbag; driver side: 
Component: F.Sens.Fahr --- ---- 
Serial number: 35527SME170F3729ZZZK

Crash sensor for front airbag; passenger side: 
Component: F.Sens.Beif --- ---- 
Serial number: 35627SME24332629ZZZ8

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel (J527) Labels: 5K0-953-569.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 953 521 BR HW: 5K0 953 569 E
Component: LENKS.MODUL 014 0140 
Revision: FF010040 Serial number: 20111108301929
Coding: 100A160000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_SMLSNGVOLWSXS A01004
ROD: EV_SMLSNGVOLWSXS_VW36.rod
VCID: 7DFA2B5CECEA4FB

Multifunction steering wheel control module: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 542 A HW: 5K0 959 542 A Labels: 3C8-959-537.CLB
Component: E221__MFL-TAS H09 0013 
Coding: 820000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 5K6 920 972 E HW: 5K6 920 972 E
Component: KOMBI H04 0617 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 270D01
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04114
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod
VCID: 3874FA488348AA3

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway (J533) Labels: 7N0-907-530-V2.clb
Part No SW: 7N0 907 530 M HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H42 1623 
Revision: H42 Serial number: 041111F1002482
Coding: 350002
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3A70E040B544B83

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 22: AWD Labels: Redir Fail!
Part No SW: 0BR 907 554 C HW: 0BR 907 554 C
Component: Haldex 4Motion 3018 
Coding: 0000005
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 458A83BC0CBAC7B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer (J334) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 953 234 HW: 5K0 953 234 
Component: IMMO H04 0617 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 000007
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09 A03009
ROD: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod
VCID: EAD090000D64483

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 2B: Steer. Col. Lock (J764) Labels: 5K0-905-861.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 905 861 A HW: 5K0 905 861 A
Component: ELV-PQ35 H20 0230 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: 11000241423005
Coding: 4100000000000000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_ELVMarquMPVW36X A01001
ROD: EV_ELVMarquMPVW36X.rod
VCID: 2E58DC10710C643

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 2E: Media Player 3 (J650) Labels: 5N0-035-342.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 035 342 E HW: 5N0 035 342 E
Component: SG EXT.PLAYER H13 0240 
Revision: A1001003 Serial number: 7661213489 
Coding: 020000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 29522F0C40E203B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation (J794) Labels: 1K0-035-27x-37.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 035 274 B HW: 1K0 035 274 B
Component: RNS315-NAR H33 0265 
Serial number: VWZAZ2L8476078
Coding: 04050001010005000000100A
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_RNS315NARV2UDS A01004
ROD: EV_RNS315NARV2UDS_VW36.rod
VCID: 234E3D242ACED9B

Data medium: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No: 3AA 919 866 B
Component: NAR_V2 0002 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 701 B HW: 5K0 959 701 B
Component: Tuer-SG 009 2119 
Coding: 0001204
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3162C76CA8327BB

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x-44.clb
Part No: 1K0 909 144 M
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 251 3201 
Revision: 00H20000 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 346CCE7857204E3

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 47: Sound System (R12) Labels: 5K0-035-456.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 035 456 B HW: 5K0 035 456 B
Component: KonzernAmp 8K H07 0368 
Revision: -------- Serial number: EAA085A0002644
ASAM Dataset: EV_AudioVerst8KanalBNO1 A01003
ROD: EV_AudioVerst8KanalBNO1.rod
VCID: 29522F0C48E203B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 702 B HW: 5K0 959 702 B
Component: Tuer-SG 009 2119 
Coding: 0001204
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3260C860AD34403

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 5M0-907-357-V2.lbl
Part No SW: 5M0 907 357 C HW: 5M0 907 357 C
Component: AFS-Steuergeraet 0148 
Revision: 00H04000 Serial number: 
Coding: 1479708
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 346CCE7857204E3

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 7L6 941 329 B
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul l 0005 
Coding: 00000022

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 7L6 941 329 B
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul r 0005 
Coding: 00000022

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: 1K0-959-703-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 703 D HW: 5K0 959 703 D
Component: Tuer-SG 007 2101 
Coding: 0001168
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 1012552
VCID: 356AF37C5C5A57B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 704 D HW: 5K0 959 704 D
Component: Tuer-SG 007 2101 
Coding: 0001168
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 1012552
VCID: 3668F470415C5C3

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


Configuration:
Headlight switch: 3C8 941 431 B XSH
Parking light trigger install from pin-3 in h/l switch to pin-5 black connector in CECM

As promised, a little late, but here is my full AUTOSCAN. Most of the questions I asked previously have been answered, but I've got a follow up questions.

R20 LED Tails are on order with an ETA for ~4-5 wks, so until then I was wondering if the rear fog light could be activated as such:
a - replace d/s reverse bulb with red bulb
b - install trigger wire from h/l switch harness to BLACK CECM connector
c - swap wires from black CECM connector to brown CECM connector
Once the physical labor is done (which will need to be done with the LED tails regardless to activate the rear fog light), can I change BYTE 18 to enable this function? If so, which ROW setting should I choose?

Based on the following thread:
LED tail Install with or without Rear Fog



ZIPN VW said:


> *List of Cent. Elect. Module #9 units with Xenon and Rear Fog*
> 
> Build Date: May, 2010 - Chroptus (EU Golf TDI)
> 
> ...


Can I code BYTE 18 to one of the above settings even though I have NAR tails with a Red Bulb Installed?


----------



## venezuela1986 (Aug 18, 2006)

There is a switch with just rear fog and non auto. You can actually get it at the dealer part number 3C8-941-431B-XSH


----------



## red72914 (Jan 8, 2001)

venezuela1986 said:


> There is a switch with just rear fog and non auto. You can actually get it at the dealer part number 3C8-941-431B-XSH


Thank you much, ordered and installed 

Now if anyone could answer my rear foglight specific question from above, it will scratch my itch until my LED tails arrive.


----------



## sfpegasus (Jul 23, 2009)

red72914 said:


> Thank you much, ordered and installed
> 
> Now if anyone could answer my rear foglight specific question from above, it will scratch my itch until my LED tails arrive.


NAR stock tails (non-led) with a red lamp in the left rear (formerly reverse light) would probably be: "02"

02 VW360 Halogen VW360 RdW TFL_0 ROM 2 VW360 VW360 halogen RdW TFL_0 Rom 2

Might throw an error for the rear fog due to OEM rear fogs being LED (not incandescent).


----------



## red72914 (Jan 8, 2001)

sfpegasus said:


> NAR stock tails (non-led) with a red lamp in the left rear (formerly reverse light) would probably be: "02"
> 
> 02 VW360 Halogen VW360 RdW TFL_0 ROM 2 VW360 VW360 halogen RdW TFL_0 Rom 2
> 
> Might throw an error for the rear fog due to OEM rear fogs being LED (not incandescent).


The rear fog is LED even in OEM halogen tail lights?


----------



## sfpegasus (Jul 23, 2009)

red72914 said:


> The rear fog is LED even in OEM halogen tail lights?


Strangely enough, yes.


----------



## TrippleBlackGTI (Jan 18, 2005)

*jack*

this jack guy is unreal. if he worked for my company i would ship him right back to the gas station he came from he's unreal.


----------

